# I have the most rats!



## Mouser (Oct 2, 2008)

I have the most rats of everyone here! How many rats do you have in addition? I am sure you all have less than me has! HAHAHAHA!!! I win!


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

......ok?

and i believe the person that has the most is 56


----------



## HeadBanger (Oct 2, 2008)

I haven't counted my rats lately, but at a guess I have around 35-40


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Umm... it's a contest? :lol:

Have you read all the posts? Some of the members run rescues etc, so you're in very ratty company. 

Myself, I only have six, (Two mine, four fosters) and it's enough work to keep me busy.  I'd rather have a few and spend lots of time with them than have many and not have enough time for them all. 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## Mouser (Oct 2, 2008)

I have 52 in addition! Hahahaha! I am the winner!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorry....56 here. ALL rescues, all in big cages, fed properly, vet treatment, Out times (my only problem is not as often as most rats should, but we manage).

Most were in terrible situations, ill and owner couldn't afford the vet treatment, or about to be euthanized at shelters.

I get the impression your rats are bred constantly, so you must have lots of rats with litters?


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

two right now but getting babies soon.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

The difference is, Shelagh's get good care, and go to loving homes where their needs are met. I doubt rats produced on a mass scale and given away indiscriminately will have such a happy fate. Shelagh wins.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

less than me has? cute. this isn't a competition. no matter how many rats you have, you should only have as many as you can give proper care for. i couldn't see myself with any more than the 4 girls i currently have...


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

My limit is two.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

mouser posted a link to a horrible ratmill celebrating how many rats the man had. I don't think she's gonna care.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Mouser said:


> I have 52 in addition! Hahahaha! I am the winner!


you lose


as of today we have 79

& not one of them gets picked up by their tail or is indiscriminately or purposely bred. 

(I too rescue & screen people who wish to adopt)


----------



## Mimzy (Apr 21, 2008)

tehe. 4 round little fuzz babies<3


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeeps, 79. My heart goes out to you, Julia. Wish we were closer by, so I could come give you a hand!

Good luck finding homes!

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

wow.. This is a weird thread. I have none yet but I will have two 6 week old babes on Saturday. =]


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

**** *** *** CHANGED *** *** ****


Um, yeah, disregard my post.,
I just read I was being very rude.
I meant no offense.
I apologize...


(((Sorry guys, been a rough day already, and it barely started for me)))[/i]


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Its okay, some one needs to say something since the mods are on strike.


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

Someone needs to say something. I am glad you did


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah... I often think we're a *little* too quick to throw out the "troll" card, but in this case....

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 6, 2008)

Seriously! Today has been crazy with all the goofy posts!! Not just mouser either! Ug. I hope Ratman and the mod's reach an agreement quick!!!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

I know I have noticed a bunch of weird posts too. Gosh this sucks!!


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

I have six at the moment. That's my limit. Three boys and Three girls. All are very spoiled which reminds me I need to give them their treats soon lol. I love my rats. I don't know how someone could pick them up by their tail.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

I've seen people at petstores pick rats up by their tails...Its horrible...Some people are just stupid.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Same my first 2 girls were brought from a petstore , picked by their tails at the time i knew nothing about them , then went on to have 18 (14 rescued and screened for good homes) all had huge cages 
And this could be a troll .. we arnt stupid we love our rats and its never a competition
Jess x


----------



## Hatchet_Chick (Sep 4, 2008)

Okay I don't think you should be bragging about "Having the most" rats.

I think you should be bragging about how you care for them and how you love them.

I don't care if most people are quick to throw the troll card..

She's being a tad ignorant? My limit is at 6. I have 4 at the moment who all get proper care and treatment.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

I think this person is a Troll because they only have 11 posts and this thread is rediculous. What is their picture of any way? It looks odd...


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Amyshizzle said:


> I've seen people at petstores pick rats up by their tails...Its horrible...Some people are just stupid.


I was at petco... I was playing with the rats, I asked the guy not to pick them up by their tails. He laughed at me, and as I was going through the register with the dog toys I'd come for, he LECTURED me about how he's been around rats all their life and that's the only way to pick them up or they'll jump like the one I was trying to hold did. Um, maybe if you treated them NICELY they WOULDN'T! :evil:


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Why are you guys continuing to feed the trolls?? You and I both know when a post is for real and when it's out just to start trouble!


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Ok, bunny trail, way off topic, but PLEASE please please, for my sanity's sake... RIDICULOUS. Not "rediculous". I see it every single day on here, and it's making me a little nuts.

Sorry. My inner editor got away from me there for a minute. :roll:

:lol:

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

lol, its okay! Its good to know how to spell! haha


----------



## Sugar (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow I thouht I was the only one who has a lot of Ratties these days!
I have 59 as of today!!!


----------

